
Microsoft To Rebrand Search. Will It Be Kumo? - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/23/microsoft-to-rebrand-search-will-it-be-kumo/
======
mhartl
The name "live.com" is awful for search, and yet Microsoft has poured millions
into it. I don't understand why they don't just buy "search.com", "find.com",
or something similar. The high price for the domain would be, on the scale of
Microsoft's cash hoard, a reasonable marketing expense.

~~~
johns
I doubt c|net is giving up search.com, but you have a good idea

------
shadytrees
Cuil#.

------
vaksel
does anyone else feel like this is a stupid idea? they spent all that money
building up the live brandname...only to throw it away for something
completely random

~~~
alyx
what Live brand name?

~~~
vaksel
they spent millions getting people to use the search from live.com

~~~
aneesh
and it didn't work.

~~~
vaksel
well it sort of did...i.e. for me if I can't find something on Google, as a
last resort I'd do a quick search on MSN live. Of course at that point I'm
desperate so I'd also look on cuil(just to see if they'll finally give me a
good result), ask.com and yahoo

before that I'd skip msn stuff all together

